# Standard snow Contracts



## dtryan (Oct 10, 2002)

I run a lawn Care and grounds maintenance company in Delaware. We get snow here, but can go all winter with no more than a dusting. I am bidding on a grass contract for next year, with a neighborhood civic association, and they asked if I could do plowing as well.

I have equipment, and the time, but have never plowed under contract. My question is, How do you structure a snow plowing contract in an area where snowfall is a crap shoot? Do you charge a flat retainer fee, with charges per plow based on snowfall? If so, what are you all charging for retainer?

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Danny Ryan
TurfTamers Lawn Care
Newark, DE 19711


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

My suggestion to you would be to consider joining SIMA

www.sima.org

There is a wealth of information within the group and there are sample contracts available.


----------

